# ohio support groups?



## greatlama (Jan 14, 2006)

are there any support groups of people who are willing to get together and talk. Im in columbus, ohio. I would like to meet people that have problems speaking in front of people or preformance anxiety. I cannot speak in front of a group to save my life but thought if we took steps and it was composed of other people with sas that this could help greatly and help us to acclimate to it. anyway feel free to contact me if anyone knows of such a thing here or wants to start one. 
[email protected]


----------

